# Post your favorite Senior Golden head shot.



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Don't really have just a head shot per say.
Here's my Bridge Golden Jake at 16 1/2. Lots of sugar on that face!


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Here is Gabby, a Golden mix. (her Heart was pure Golden) She didn't quite make it to Senior. She was 5 1/2 when she passed...


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I actually do not have a head shot in my files.... this is about as close as I can get to one. This was Lyndi who has crossed the bridge as well.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm gonna love this thread. I love all the old gold faces!


----------



## Goldensrule (Jan 11, 2009)

*Pumpkin*

This is Pumpkin. She was rescued from a kill shelter down south and brought to NH with a truckload of other dogs by the Equine rescue I volunteer for. Pumpkin liked the farm so much that she is now a permanent resident.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Campbell,14 Bailey 14, Odin (Golden Border Collie mix 10) Willow(light)13 RB and Gemma (dark)13 RB


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

This is my sweet Carmella who passed away at the age of 13 1/2 this May. God I loved her. I think about her every day. Senior goldens are just the greatest.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

This is Winnie-the-Pooch, a collie/golden mix. My heart dog. She was 13 in the photo. Winnie's been gone 4 years now and I miss her every day . . .


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

This is my all time favorite of Magic. This is last summer when she was 8 years old.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here are some head shots of my Beau....my heart dog. He will be 13 in April (not june but thats another story). The many faces of Beau


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I have two favorites ...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Carol, I've always loved Beau... 


Jo, I love those ones of Daisy girl too


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is one of Spice just before she past at age 8 years old.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's one of Sasha Belle. She turned 13 last month:


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

*Post your favorite Senior Golden head shot*

Here are two of my heart dog, my angel Cody, at age 14. He went to the Bridge at 14 years, 3 months and 4 days old and I've missed him every single day since then.


----------



## jendmb (Jan 13, 2008)

this is spencer. he was 13 when these pictures were taken last august right before he left us.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I couldn't choose, so here are three of Miss Heidi.  She will be 8 on July 1st.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Bumping up - I KNOW there are more beautiful seniors lurking out there.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww...nothing like Old Gold. Here's my Angel Kody.....


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

*Baylee*

Here's Baylee at approximately 11 years old. Her nose was really starting to lose the black in this photo. She was getting pretty sugary too.

I miss this wonderful girl.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

The first pic of Sam is one I recently found. The 2nd pic, everyone has most likely seen before. He's 11 years old in these photos. He passed to the Bridge at 12 years 5 months 7days....


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

*Double trouble*

Here's Jenny and Molly.....


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well myfavorite is the one of Brandi in my signature. It was taken shortlly before she went to wait at the Bridge.
These are recent ones of Keeper at 12 1/2.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What beautiful goldens!!!
here are mine:
Shammy who went to the Bridge at 12








Sophie at 14:









Max:









And Selka, my fave pic of Selka who is almost 10 is with Gunner who is only 6.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Here's my favorite shot of Tia, who is about 7-1/2:


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

What a great thread! Here's my Bub at around age 13 (passed on May 2, 2007 at age 14 yrs., 3 months). He loved, loved the snow and when he got out in it, he acted like a young pup again:










And here he is a few months before he went to the bridge, doing what he loved most, chewing bark and sticks:










Waiting in anticipation for his cake and milkbone on his 14th b-day!










*Bub would have been 16 this coming Valentine's Day (Feb. 14) and how appropriate because he was a real lover boy.*

Miss him like crazy!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Beautiful pics of golden oldies - hope they come out

in order - Kelly, Ginny, Holly & Ralph - they were 10, 15, 14, 13 years when they left us


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

They are all so beautiful I love those old faces. They all look like I need to cuddle and kiss them. My 4 golden and goldenx rescues have all been older - seems like no one wants them.  I understand since it is really hard to give them up (sooner than younger dogs probably) after you get them. I've had some tough luck (recent good luck with Copper) with my rescues, but wouldn't trade our time for the world!
Here's "Tramp". My introduction to goldens and actually to dog ownership after 17+ years without - he changed my life . I found him when I went fishing! I have no idea how old he was.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Here's some of Katie
Catching the tennis ball in Cayucos








Big Smile


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

magiclover said:


> This is my all time favorite of Magic. This is last summer when she was 8 years old.


Gorgeous picture of Magic. You should be very proud of your sweet girl .


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Gosh, everyone has such sweet senior headshots! Gotta love those "Golden Oldies"! :smooch:


----------



## digby (Jan 3, 2009)

Here's Honey...she'll be eleven in April.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

This is my girl Sandy who went to the bridge Feb 16,2006...the BEST dog ever.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

All the old goldens are just beautiful. I wanted to also add that Sandy was 11 in that picture and passed to the Bridge when she was 12.5


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Good Idea*

The puppies always get all the credit.. Its a good Idea to do one on the Golden Oldies! Chloe isnt too old yet.. She is 7, will be 8 in September.. But she has the gorgeous Golden white face and has had it for the past almost 2 years now! She was an early bloomer!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I want to see some more "golden oldies"!!! : )


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

*Post your favorite Senior Golden head shot*

You asked for more golden oldies, so here ya go. From left to right: Sage, age 11, Toby, age 14 and Cody, age 14. It was the big boys' birthday (turns out it was Cody's last....Toby lived to 16 years and 4 months), so we'd been celebrating all morning Sage had already had one surgery for fibrosarcoma in his upper jaw, hence his nickname of "Twinkle Toes, Crooked Nose".


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is Lexus she is 7 and 1/2.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

This is my Dani Golden Angel girlie, girlie. 
She went to the RB in May of 05 at 10.5 years old. She was our first dog ever. She was an awesome girlie, girlie. I still miss her and think of her often. Dani and ZsaZsa spent many years together.
ZsaZsa is now 14 years old she slowed down the last few months. She still loves to go for walks even though it's slow going since her nose gets stuck on a smell, hehehe. Reading the paper is the most importent thing to her these days. 
A picture of Dani and ZsaZsa a few years ago.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh i love this thread! Such gorgeous faces!
Now i shall have to PICK a couple of mine and post them.

For now: The one in my "avatar" is Katie when she was 14, and the one in my signature is Katie at age 15 just before she passed April 08.
I'm trying to figure out how to upload photos of Custard, who is currently 14, and sitting next to me, and put them into my 'signature'.
Sarah


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Here's my first try posting a photo on the forum. If this works you should see Custard, currently age 14, was 13 when this photo was taken:


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*My bridge kids*

My favorite's of Sadie and Meg but then i so so many i love of them.


----------



## Alfies dad (Jan 19, 2009)

This was my faithful girl 'Rosie', who passed to the bridge on 16.06.07, aged 11. :heartbeat


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

There are so many great looking seniors here !!!


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

*A bittersweet thread*

How I miss your beautiful head, dear Pebbles. It wil be 5 years now that you left us and I never thought I would survive that. See you back soon, sweet girl...


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

One of Rocco, my favorite foster dog, He will be 14 in July


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

*Lucy at age 12 years 4 months*

Here is our last golden, Lucy Rose. She was 12 years 4 months when she went to the RB in August 2006, and we miss her to this day.


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

and wow, our carpet was REALLY nasty!! nice...lol


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Makes me want to go get another "Golden Oldie" even though I still have one. I just love old dogs! Kowie, I LOVE that first picture!


----------



## Amanda (Jun 16, 2006)

*Senior Duke*

I know one of these I have posted before but I love it! Duke will be twelve in July.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I wanted to post another picture of my sweet angel Sandy. I hope thats ok....


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Sweet Dreams Meg.*
*18/01/1993 - 05/01/2008*


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Here is my Sadie girl! I wish I knew how to get rid of that big white space around her picture!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Raleigh at the fishing cabin, keeping warm.


----------

